# a heightened expression of



## barneyventure

A propos de l'opéra, quelle serait la meilleure traduction de  _heightened expression_ dans le contexte suivant:
 
A combination of words and music, with a heightened expression of the human voice.
 
Merci


----------



## AnnieF

The forum rules point out that this is not a translation service - have a go yourself and someone will be happy to correct your efforts or make alternative suggestions!


----------



## barneyventure

I'm not stuck on the whole sentence, heightened being the sole issue ...
I came up with a whole lot of translation like, une présence accrue, exacerbée, passionnée and much more ... but nothing fits from my perspective ... that's it, I think my request do not infringe the rules at all, sorry.


----------



## Fred_C

How about "sublimée" ?


----------



## barneyventure

Thanks Fred, sublimée sounds pretty good !


----------



## barneyventure

after thoughts there should be another word ... maybe _presence_ is not relevant in that case ...


----------



## Kelly B

La petite voix de l'anglophone - êtes-vous certains que c'est _sublimée _et non pas _sublime _? veuillez m'excuser...

Edited to add: manifestation sublime ?


----------



## barneyventure

sublime ne me parait pas bien traduire heightened, non ?


----------



## QBU

l'expression supérieure de la voix humaine
la manifestation (la plus) achevée de la voix humaine
I feel that in French we would translate heigtened by a superlatif because heightened gives the idea of being above (others) or at the top.
I am not sure.
Catherine


----------



## Fred_C

Kelly B said:


> La petite voix de l'anglophone - êtes-vous certains que c'est _sublimée _et non pas _sublime _? veuillez m'excuser...
> 
> Edited to add: manifestation sublime ?


 Oui, oui, j'en suis sûr.

Sublime, ça veut dire superbe.
Sublimer, ça veut dire porter au point le plus haut qu'on puisse imaginer.
sublimée, c'est le participe passé de sublimer, au féminin.


----------



## barneyventure

Merci Catherine, donc il faudrait plutôt axer la réflexion sur manifestation plutôt que présence?


----------



## polaire

Could "intensifier" or "amplifier" be used?  What about   élevé?


----------



## Cath.S.

Ma proposition :
la voix humaine à son apogée


----------



## barneyventure

ce qui me dérange avec _sublimée_;
disons _une manifestation sublimée de la voix _
à mon sens une chose doit être sublimée par la voix or cette construction ne serait plus fidèle au texte d'origine ....

Intense pourrait faire l'affaire, sauf que l'on perd la notion de participe passée introduite par heightened ... Humm


----------



## Cath.S.

Si tu veux absolument un participe passé, je modifie ma précédente proposition :
_avec la voix humaine portée à son apogée._


----------



## barneyventure

j'étais sur la piste apogée que tu viens de suggérer et ne trouvais que des trucs trés lourds ...

Cette dernière proposition me clout le bec! c'est excellent, il n'y a pas mieux.
fermez le ban!

avec un bémol cependant, voix humaine, ça ne ferait pas un peu pléonasme en français ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Plus qu'en anglais, tu crois ?


----------



## barneyventure

j'ai plus de mal en français ... et je cherche d'autres voix que les voix humaines ... maritimes ... ça compte pas ....


----------



## Cath.S.

barneyventure said:


> j'ai plus de mal en français ... et je cherche d'autres voix que les voix humaines ... maritimes ... ça compte pas ....


Voix passives, voix actives  Sans oublier celles des sirènes.
Sans rire, voix n'est pas réservé à l'homme, on dira par exemple _ce chien donne de la voix à chaque fois que quelqu'un passe dans le couloir et les voisins se plaignent._

Il semble que ce soit employé dans des textes spécialisés, comme celui-ci. De plus, et ce n'est pas négligeable, la_ Voix humaine_ est le titre d'un drame lyrique de Poulenc tiré d'une pièce de Cocteau. Tu seras en digne compagnie.


----------



## Bostonien

egueule said:


> Si tu veux absolument un participe passé, je modifie ma précédente proposition :
> _avec la voix humaine portée à son apogée._



Mes two cents. "Apogée" has a superlative-like implication to it - that the voice cannot go any "higher" in expression. This contrasts with "heightened expression" which implies an improvement with respect to some past time but says nothing about the voice being at its absolute peak.

I don't have a better suggestion, so I realize I'm just throwing stones here.


----------



## Cath.S.

Je comprends bien ta critique mais en 1968, lorsque Hines court le 100 mètres en moins de dix secondes, la course à pieds atteint son apogée.  Pour l'époque. Quarante ans plus tard, nous regardons cet apogée de haut.


----------



## Bostonien

Je suppose qu'on peut toujours mettre "pour l'époque" à la fin d'un superlatif relatif pour signaler que la comparaison n'est pas valable à jamais. Qu'est-ce qu'on peut savoir vraiment dans cet univers ? Une vraie question philosophique ! 

Cela dit, pour moi "heightened expression" (dans ce cas) veut dire que la voix humaine aurait pu / pourrait aller plus loin, même à l'époque actuelle. Sinon la personne aurait dit "the highest expression of the human voice" ou quelque chose de similaire. "Heightened expression" entend justement qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un apogée, et c'est pour ça que j'ai donné mon opinion en l'absence d'une meilleure suggestion.


----------



## polaire

Bostonien said:


> Je suppose qu'on peut toujours mettre "pour l'époque" à la fin d'un superlatif relatif pour signaler que la comparaison n'est pas valable à jamais. Qu'est-ce qu'on peut savoir vraiment dans cet univers ? Une vraie question philosophique !
> 
> Cela dit, pour moi "heightened expression" (dans ce cas) veut dire que la voix humaine aurait pu / pourrait aller plus loin, même à l'époque actuelle. Sinon la personne aurait dit "the highest expression of the human voice" ou quelque chose de similaire. "Heightened expression" entend justement qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un apogée, et c'est pour ça que j'ai donné mon opinion en l'absence d'une meilleure suggestion.



I agree.  I think the writer is suggesting more of an amplification or intensification of something, not necessarily the ultimate expression.  That's why I earlier asked whether the French equivalents of amplify or intensify would do.


----------



## barneyventure

Bostonien, 

est ce que la traduction certes moins percutante mais peut être plus pertinente;
_avec une manifestation intense de la voix_ te semble plus fidéle ?
la notion intense n'induit pas l'idée de stade ultime qui fait débat avec apogée ...


----------



## Cath.S.

> _avec une manifestation intense de la voix te semble plus fidéle ?
> _


_
Mon grain de sel : 
plus intense ou intensifiée irait mieux à mon avis. Toi qui voulais tant garder un participe passé, gardes-en au moins l'essence : c'est le résultat d'une action.
_


----------



## barneyventure

_une manifestation intensifiée_ 
il y a quelque chose qui me gêne!


----------



## Cath.S.

barneyventure said:


> _une manifestation intensifiée_
> il y a quelque chose qui me gêne!


Moi aussi. Complètement : c'est le manque de naturel manifeste d'une traduction laborieuse, il faut alléger tout ça et le rendre plus spontané. .Quelle est l'idée exprimée par l'auteur ?
Que veut-il dire par _a heightened expression of the human voice_ ?


----------



## barneyventure

That is the question ...


----------



## Cath.S.

barneyventure said:


> That is the question ...


Ce serait bien que des anglaocs paraphrasent, 





			
				Bostonien said:
			
		

> Cela dit, pour moi "heightened expression" (dans ce cas) veut dire que la voix humaine aurait pu / pourrait aller plus loin, même à l'époque actuelle. Sinon la personne aurait dit "the highest expression of the human voice" ou quelque chose de similaire. "Heightened expression" entend justement qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un apogée, et c'est pour ça que j'ai donné mon opinion en l'absence d'une meilleure suggestion.


Bostonien, par exemple, ne voudrais-tu pas faire cela ? Exprimer avec d'autres mots anglais ce que tu comprends ? 

 <= sourire charmeur


----------



## irlande99

je me posais la même question : et je suggère "magnifiée".


----------



## mirifica

Bostonien said:


> Mes two cents. "Apogée" has a superlative-like implication to it - that the voice cannot go any "higher" in expression. This contrasts with "heightened expression" which implies an improvement with respect to some past time but says nothing about the voice being at its absolute peak.
> 
> I don't have a better suggestion, so I realize I'm just throwing stones here.



Bonjour à tous,

Je suis plutôt d'accord.

"avec un rehaussement de la voix humaine" ???


----------



## QBU

avec une (la?) mise en valeur de l'expression vocale (?)


----------

